# انتاج الزيت الاساس base oil من ال heavy oil لانتاج زيوت التشحيم



## قوة الابداع (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم نرغب انتاج الزيت الاساس base oil من الزيت الثقيلheavy oil الناتج من المصفاة

حيث تتم المعالجة لإنتاج البيس اويل والبيتومين 
وبسعة 30طن يوميا
اتمنى التعليق 
وهل تبيع ارامكو الهيفي اويل ؟ لاستخدامه كخام لانتاج الزيت الاساس


----------

